# Moss maintenance?



## A_Hobbes_B (10 mo ago)

This is somewhat different, as I'm sure a lot of people here try and get the moss OUT of their yards. I also wasn't sure if this classified as lawn so I'm putting it in general.

So... I have a decent amount of land and I have a few areas that are patchy where moss grows well. I love the idea of just getting rid of the (very) few blades of grass in those areas and just making them all moss. This area isn't my main concern and will probably be left alone for awhile but I wanted to get the ball rolling on some ideas.

any advice on encouraging moss growth/spreading or any product I can use that's like a moss seed?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Low pH, moisture, and shade are probably the majority environment conditions that moss thrives in.

https://mosslovers.com/category/moss-growing/


----------



## A_Hobbes_B (10 mo ago)

Powhatan said:


> Low pH, moisture, and shade are probably the majority environment conditions that moss thrives in.
> 
> https://mosslovers.com/category/moss-growing/


Thanks for the link!


----------

